# selling a post-ban firearm



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

I purchased a post-ban glock about 6 months ago without the high-cap LE mags using department id and LTC.

As of this time, I wish to sell this firearm as I am short on cash and never use it. I have been told by different individuals conflicting reports as to who I can sell the gun to.

Must I sell this firearm to an LEO or can I sell it to anyone with an LTC?

thanks


----------



## CHROMECOLT357 (Mar 3, 2006)

The law says that DEALERS cannot sell firearms manufactured after 1998. My understanding is that there is a loop hole in the law, all you have to do is file the proper FA-10 form


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

The approved roster ONLY applies to dealers in MA. If the gun is lawfully owned, it can be sold.

The ONLY time this is a problem is if you signed a paper stating that you would not sell the gun...but that's between you and your department.


----------



## sureshot (Mar 22, 2006)

what about if you signed a letter with the gun shop you purchased the gun from? 

then who am I restricted to selling it too?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

If you signed a letter with the shop, it was prolly a FET out gun...meaning no federal excise tax paid and lower cost. Means it's LE only....now that being said I have never seen the real ramifications of what happens if things go south with that.

I do remember one officer buying a BUG, with hi-cap mags during the mag ban, then giving it to his girlfriend. In turn his girlfriend's shitbird son used it in a crime and there was some legal issues over it. He was aquitted and never lost his job but it was embarrassing. The issue in that case was more due to the magazines than the gun itself.
In MA you could never give the hi-caps to a civilian...but as far as the gun goes, MA does not enforce FET so I don't think they care....

Short answer: I'm not 100% sure which way things would go if it ever became an issue.


----------

